# Chunky Chocolate Labrador - How Heavy Should he be?



## Dtd5 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi everyone

Just stumbled across this site whilst trying to research the above question and was hoping someone could help.

I have a lovelly Chunky Chocolate Lab who will be 3 years old in May.

He is currently about 43.8kg in weight and I thought that he was probably OK weight wise, but the vet says not and would like to see him in the mid/high 30's

So my question is what is the ideal weight for a chunky/show breed 3 year old male labrador?

Any guidance would be appreciated.

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/Dtd5/Hurley.jpg

Many thanks


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi and welcome 

I know nothing about labs but there's quite a few very knowledgable lab folk on here who can probably advise you better. I would say that if you trust your vet then you should probably listen to his/her advice, he/she will only be thinking of what's best for your boy. Maybe if you post some photos of him others could give their opinons as to whether he looks overweight or not.

I don't think there's a set number that your boy should weigh, it all depends on their age, build etc etc...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

It's not necessarily a question of weight as all dogs are slightly different within a breed. I find the following chart to be useful.
http://www.pfma.org.uk/_assets/images/general/file/PFMA Dog PSOM Final Web Version 070809(1).pdf

As you can see it the look at feel which is noted, not simply weight.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Have you a picture? It's hard to judge without seeing him, but I would say 43kg does sound extremely high for a Lab. 

My Chocolate girl is quite tall for a bitch, and I know what you mean by chunky. She weighs 28kg, so your boy is 15kg more than her. 

How much/what are you feeding him?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know much about labs but that does sound very heavy - there are lots of very knowledgeable people on here though who could help. If you post a photo side - on stood up and one from above they may be able to give you more accurate advice.

I tend to go on body condition rather than weight as all dogs are different - something like this chart can be useful: Purina.Com | Dog | Caring | Understanding your Dog's Body Condition


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd rather go off the look/feel of a dog to numbers.

HOWEVER, I personally would say over 40kg for a lab would be pretty fat.

Do you have a pic of him side on?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sounds well fat for a lab to me

if your vet says they are fat they probably are, esp as vets are more and more used to seeing fat dogs these days




My really tall goldie bitch is 35kg


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Any side on pics of him standing? Can't really see much from that pic. 43kg does sound heavy for a Lab. Unless he's really over size for the breed anyway. My Labs roughly 24 inches at the shoulder and 32kg, he could stand to lose a little bit according to the Lab folk on here.


----------



## Dtd5 (Mar 2, 2012)

jesterjenn said:


> I'd rather go off the look/feel of a dog to numbers.
> 
> HOWEVER, I personally would say over 40kg for a lab would be pretty fat.
> 
> Do you have a pic of him side on?


Couple of photo's here:

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/Dtd5/Hurley2.jpg

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/Dtd5/Hurley.jpg


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Dtd5 said:


> Couple of photo's here:
> 
> http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/Dtd5/Hurley2.jpg
> 
> http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/Dtd5/Hurley.jpg


Hard to tell from above as he isn't standing straight, but he looks overweight to me as there isn't a visible waist. If you asses him from the chart on the link that I posted it should give you an idea.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't see properly on these photo's. On the photo from above it doesn't look like he has much of a waist but then it may be the camera angle.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd say he need to lose at least 6kgs, possible more. 
He looks quite slab sided


----------



## Dtd5 (Mar 2, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Hard to tell from above as he isn't standing straight, but he looks overweight to me as there isn't a visible waist. If you asses him from the chart on the link that I posted it should give you an idea.


Based on the chart he is probably more 4 than 3


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Just for comparison, this is my girl at her ideal weight










Obviously every dog is different, but this is a good picture for showing how a dog can be both 'chunky' and slim


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Just for comparison, this is my girl at her ideal weight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks in absolutely cracking shape :001_smile:

OP, I mean no offense but there are SO many fat labs about that I think some people forget what they actually *should* look like.


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Dtd5 said:


> Couple of photo's here:
> 
> http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/Dtd5/Hurley2.jpg
> 
> http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/Dtd5/Hurley.jpg


If he were my dog (although it's hard to see from those photo's), I'd be putting him on a diet and upping his excercise.

You should be able to easily feel his ribs with none to very little fat covering them, and he should have a very definately tummy tuck.

My GSDs aren't even 35kg each, and they aren't small, so to say your lab is 43, I would be putting him on a diet PDQ.


----------



## Dtd5 (Mar 2, 2012)

I think a few more hours on the beach each week are going to be required!!

Not that he will complain


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Coffee said:


> She looks in absolutely cracking shape :001_smile:
> 
> OP, I mean no offense but there are SO many fat labs about that I think some people forget what they actually *should* look like.


Thanks 

That's so true about fat labs; I do get people occasionally asking me why she's so thin


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Just because I can't stand to miss a photo sharing opportunity 

And I love this picture









Although Louie is part Springer his structure and looks are more Lab. I like to keep him lean but muscular. So to me I would say your boy could do with some off, but he's not a barrel..
Louie is 27kg. But we must not forget that he is part Springer..


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is Spencer who needs to lose a little weight and gain some muscle tone.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Thanks
> 
> That's so true about fat labs; I do get people occasionally asking me why she's so thin


OMG me too! "He's on the lean side isn't he" when I said he was part Springer I got "Oh so he's just a really skinny lab then"  this coming from a woman walking barrels with legs.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Thanks
> 
> That's so true about fat labs; I do get people occasionally asking me why she's so thin


I can well believe it... there's at least 5 labs that we see on our walks and only 1 of them isn't overweight. Was chatting to her owner the other day and he was telling me that the other lab owners are always on at him about her being underweight  She absolutely isn't underweight, she's lovely and healthy and you can feel her ribs nicely - he made me have a feel of her :lol:

What is it with labs and their tendancy towards plumpness?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Dtd5 said:


> Based on the chart he is probably more 4 than 3


4 would be great 3 is 'too thin' - it is what I aim for as it is lean, but not skinny. He looks a 6 to me from the photos - but the angle and way he is standing could be very misleading. My dog is 45kg, but quite a bit bigger I would think based on comparison to most labs we meet.

ETA: apologies - I was going off the chart that I posted whereas I am guessing you are going off Goblin's...I would agree he looks like a 4 on that one.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Coffee said:


> What is it with labs and their tendancy towards plumpness?


It's weird isn't it. They do tend to be greedy, but no greedier than any other dog I've met really. The only thing I can think about Florence is she needs a lot of exercise (more than 3 hours a day) to maintain her weight, I think this is more than a lot of dogs get.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Our Josie is a springer x lab and chunky but lean too if you see what I mean. She tips the scales at just over 25k and the vet always comments that she is an ideal weight! She would eat for England given the chance and never, ever, ever gets tired so can run for England too!!! Good luck getting his weight down - he is gorgeous by the way - those eyes!!!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Just for comparison, this is my girl at her ideal weight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is similar to what sophies shape looks like, people are always saying to me she needs fattening up  or shes not a lab because shes too skinny 

so many fat ones around and they just don't manage to run around the same its really sad to see

to the op the pictures weren't the best to be able to tell but he does sound over weight and I would go with your vets advice for him, it will be much healthier for him, take him for an extra walk every day and cut down the snacks and treats, you will be doing him a favour 
my girl weighs in at about 30kg is very strong and fit so I would say loosing a few kg would be a good idea.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Coffee said:


> What is it with labs and their tendancy towards plumpness?


I've wondered the same. Practically every Lab I know is obese, even the ones whose owners are trying to get the weight off them.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Pic of Josie


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

It is a bit hard to tell from the pics but this is my Yogi and she is 29-30kg. She does need to gain a bit more muscle but we are getting there! She is also 3yrs old


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive had a few comments from people about Mylo ' he's a 'big' lad' i'm sure it wouldn't harm him to lose abit of weight but i can't seem to shift any at the moment, he's fed the right amount on Burns and walked 2 and half hours each day and does alot of swimming.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the reason so many labs are plump to obese is their breeding - they were originally bred to survive on little food in extremely cold weather so their owners wanted a layer of fat on them to withstand the frigid seas off Canada, then the gamekeepers got hold of them and perfect! cheap to feed but run all day 

unlike springers and some of the other gundogs that can sometimes seem to need their weight in food per day when working heavily, at least in the cool weather

so here you have a dog designed to work long hours and cover many miles on foot/hours of swimming being kept in a semi sedentary lifestyle with plenty of food

our Poppy when rescued was 60kilos and couldn't run at all! barely waddled was 56kg when we adopted her


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

Duke was obese when he was rescued by the people who had him before us. He now weighs 36kg and the vet seems happy with that, although he now has good food and exercise (was not walked for first half of his life) so i'm expecting him to drop a bit more.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Applied to either people or dogs, when they are too-heavy they are in fact over-fat. There is too higher percentage of fat around the body. 

Measuring the body's weight is a good guide but looking at proportion etc is better. As muscle has a higher density than fat, a muscular working or running dog will weigh more than a similar but non-active dog. 

The OPs Lab does look a bit of a porker.


You have a diet plan in mind?


----------



## rolothechoclab (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi there
My choc lab is 40kg,he is an english "show" type chunky boy and my vet always says he needs to loose some weight but he eats 300g applaws dry kibble per day,is excersised for two hours a day and we play fetch and do training too. He is just a bigger heavier set lab and I think that sometimes people get it wrong,they sometimes dont consider the finer details and just presume you are feeding your beloved dog too much, I get comments all the time but I know that my boy is well looked after and I don't entertain negative comments from people! I love my dog as im sure you do and want the best for him, id rather people asked me instead of saying "ooh hes a fat boy, clearly they are ignorant! See pics of mine :0)


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

rolothechoclab said:


> Hi there
> My choc lab is 40kg,he is an english "show" type chunky boy and my vet always says he needs to loose some weight but he eats 300g applaws dry kibble per day,is excersised for two hours a day and we play fetch and do training too. He is just a bigger heavier set lab and I think that sometimes people get it wrong,they sometimes dont consider the finer details and just presume you are feeding your beloved dog too much, I get comments all the time but I know that my boy is well looked after and I don't entertain negative comments from people! I love my dog as im sure you do and want the best for him, id rather people asked me instead of saying "ooh hes a fat boy, clearly they are ignorant! See pics of mine :0)


Honestly, if your vet is saying your pup needs to loose weight Id listen. 
Most dogs I see are carrying way too much weight, and its just not good for them.
Just because your dog is a lab doesnt mean he has to be chunky. A good rule of thumb is the back of the hand test. You should be able to feel your dogs ribs as easily as you can feel the bones in the back of your hand. 
Personally I like to be able to actually see the outline of the last few ribs on short coated dogs too.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Not a lab - but my Rottweiler hovers around the 40kg mark and that's me keeping him as lean as I can (easily defined waist from above and last rib visible)...next to a lab he looks really chunky and he's the same height or bigger than any labs we meet.

Unless he's really tall - I'd say 40kg sounds like a lot to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

tabulahrasa said:


> Not a lab - but my Rottweiler hovers around the 40kg mark and that's me keeping him as lean as I can (easily defined waist from above and last rib visible)...next to a lab he looks really chunky and he's the same height or bigger than any labs we meet.
> 
> Unless he's really tall - I'd say 40kg sounds like a lot to be honest.


Yeah, Bates (mutt) towers over most labs and hes around 35/36kg (80lbs) so I agree that 40kg sounds pretty big.

rolothechoclab do you have a photo of your boy? Putting hands on the dog is best, but photos give a good idea too.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the OP's lab could happily lose a few pounds too. Labs do vary in structure, my neighbour has a working bred lab and he is much lighter boned and slimmer then the two hefty show bred labs that are regularly walked twice a day for two to three hours. My dear friend has a small and rather chunky lab and he is under vet orders to lose weight. He's only two and acts more like an older dog which could just be his way, but he can't keep,up with Isla and easily bowls him over. My friend is in denial over his size and keeps saying that's his build. Sadly it's not.
Lab Laura, I think your lab looks pretty good. He looks tall from the pics and is big on the shoulders and head which maybe why you have the comments. He seems nicely tucked up.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a bit of a myth that Labs are bred to survive in extremely cold weather. *Some* of the dogs used in their breeding were from Newfoundland, and used to help haul in nets, it's where they get their webbed feet from, but there were many other *types* put into the mix, and Labs are closely related to flatcoats, which are a much racier breed. I think people mis-interpret the barrel shaped rib cage as a guide, and even if they don't have the correct, well sprung ribs, they assume they need to be made into that shape. 

Labs, or the lesser Newfoundland, St John's dog, which ever history you read, were imported by the well to do gentry for their retrieving skills, yes, they are good for wildfowling and general water work, but they weren't bred specifically for this, more to be an all round retriever, and that's where they have been most successful.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> This is Spencer who needs to lose a little weight and gain some muscle tone.


Ha ha, don't we all


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, Bates (mutt) towers over most labs and hes around 35/36kg (80lbs) so I agree that 40kg sounds pretty big.
> 
> rolothechoclab do you have a photo of your boy? Putting hands on the dog is best, but photos give a good idea too.


He probably towers over Spen and Spen's around 33kg but I don't think he's fat, ribs are easily felt and the last couple can be seen at certain times. I know Labs who tower over him though and while they are fat I would think even at a good weight they'd weigh a fair bit more. They're well over breed standard though. Seems to be a "the bigger the better" thing going on and people think "chunky" is the way to go and see my Lab (who I know some here would have leaner) as skin and bone.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rolothechoclab said:


> My choc lab is 40kg,he is an english "show" type chunky boy and my vet always says he needs to loose some weight


How tall is he?

There can be a huge variation in height and obviously if he's big, he's going to weight more

Ben was a big lab - at his heaviest he tipped 38kg but was really much better at a max of 36kg


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

He does look overweight to me, even for big labs 40+kg is excessive.

My boy is 4.5 years old and weighs in at around 32kg, and he is a tall boy.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

40 kilos does sound like a lot for a Labrador but they vary so much in size. Have you got any pictures?
ETA just seen the pictures. Not the best for looking at weight, but he does look to be overweight. I would look to reduce treats or food and up the exercise as well.


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

I would say he was a bit over what he should be. 

But he looks like a nice dog


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> He probably towers over Spen and Spen's around 33kg but I don't think he's fat, ribs are easily felt and the last couple can be seen at certain times. I know Labs who tower over him though and while they are fat I would think even at a good weight they'd weigh a fair bit more. They're well over breed standard though. Seems to be a "the bigger the better" thing going on and people think "chunky" is the way to go and see my Lab (who I know some here would have leaner) as skin and bone.


33kg vs. 40kg is a big difference though. 
Im having a hard time picturing even a very tall lab not being overweight at 40kg. Im happy to be corrected though, which is why I asked about pictures. The photos in rolothechoclabs gallery dont show his body very well, and the one that shows his chest looks a bit chunky to me.

You know me though Sarah, I have a huge pet peeve about fat dogs! 
I just think there is really no excuse and its so not fair to your dog to allow them to get or stay fat. Oh, see? Now I feel a rant coming on LOL!  Where is that Dog Snobs blog on fat dogs?!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Lovely looking boy but sorry, 40.3 kg is definitely too heavy. It will place extra strain on his hips, in particular, and Labs are very prone to hip dysplasia, as you probably know.

My Lab is tall for the breed, the vet said that at 35kg he was slightly too heavy, so I got him down to 33kg. I would say your boy should not be over 35kg UNLESS he is an unusually big Lab in terms of height etc.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Coffee said:


> What is it with labs and their tendancy towards plumpness?





bearcub said:


> It's weird isn't it. They do tend to be greedy, but no greedier than any other dog I've met really.


I thought my old 'GSD type' dog was greedy (she once jumped up and ate an entire *cooked* chicken that was sitting on top of the cooker cooling), but then I got my first Labrador and I've had to redefine greedy. Not all of them are the same but generally, as a breed they are far, far greedier than many other dogs.

I face a battle just to keep Ringo at his current, a bit overweight 33-34kg. He was 28kg when we got him at 1-1.5 years old, but he has grown a little since then, so ideally I'd like to get him as close to 30kg as possible. I've had no luck doing that in the past year and a bit though. He has HD but is doing pretty well after having had one hip replacement, and although he can't run about after a ball endlessly, he still gets a fair bit of exercise and is fed approx 100g less that the daily feeding guidelines, but even after a year of that he's still at 33-34kg....

There can be quite a big variation between labs though, but even with the stockier built variety, there does sometimes seem to just be an acceptance that they are a bit chunky. I recently met an old lady with her yellow lab and I thought it was an old dog due to the way it slowly plodded along, but it was only 3 and just very fat. Ringo looked very skinny next to it. What a shame for the poor dog, being killed by 'kindness'.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's actually preferred for them to be carrying extra for the show ring, there's heaps of advice on how to get extra weight on for the ring, but the second it's picked up on it's denied! 

Embarrassingly, two of my girls need to lose some at the moment, they are in prime *show condition* simply down to workload over the last six months and not keeping an eye on their portion sizes as much as I should do. They're on a strict diet at the moment, along with me, and I'm trying to get us all a bit fitter. But at least I'll admit when they're on the porky side!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I had an interesting conversation with a chap who breeds labs for the show ring. They are big solid dogs, too big for my mind, I prefer the leaner working lab. He came round to see Isla when she was about 12 weeks and as he is a judge too he felt her over, did all the teeth checking etc. he pronounced her a very good pup which pleased me no end as he says what he thinks and if she wasn't that good he would have said. He reckons she will get to 34kgs when she's fully grown. I was aghast to be honest as I feel that's far to heavy for a Golden. My last one who was a lighter boned smaller dog was between 25-28 kgs, the previous to that who was a larger rangy looking dog was between 28-30 kgs. I told him I felt this was too heavy and that I thought 28-30 kgs. Will be interesting to see who's right.
I suspect this difference in view is due to his show labs and judging of labs. His dogs do well in the show ring and at Crufts, so I do respect his views, but not on weights.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> I had an interesting conversation with a chap who breeds labs for the show ring. They are big solid dogs, too big for my mind, I prefer the leaner working lab. He came round to see Isla when she was about 12 weeks and as he is a judge too he felt her over, did all the teeth checking etc. he pronounced her a very good pup which pleased me no end as he says what he thinks and if she wasn't that good he would have said. He reckons she will get to 34kgs when she's fully grown. I was aghast to be honest as I feel that's far to heavy for a Golden. My last one who was a lighter boned smaller dog was between 25-28 kgs, the previous to that who was a larger rangy looking dog was between 28-30 kgs. I told him I felt this was too heavy and that I thought 28-30 kgs. Will be interesting to see who's right.
> I suspect this difference in view is due to his show labs and judging of labs. His dogs do well in the show ring and at Crufts, so I do respect his views, but not on weights.


My boy is very small for a male Golden and in his prime weighed 32kg he now weighs about 34kg. He is not overweight at all and as you know I like my dogs to be in "working" condition


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> My boy is very small for a male Golden and in his prime weighed 32kg he now weighs about 34kg. He is not overweight at all and as you know I like my dogs to be in "working" condition


I hadn't realised he was smaller, it is difficult to judge from a photo with nothing to compare him to. Isla is up to 22 inches already and was weighed at nearly six months at 25 kgs. There's plenty of her at the moment which I'm not too worried about yet as she has some growing to do still.


----------



## rolothechoclab (Dec 30, 2013)

This is a better pic of him ;0)


----------



## rolothechoclab (Dec 30, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, Bates (mutt) towers over most labs and hes around 35/36kg (80lbs) so I agree that 40kg sounds pretty big.
> 
> rolothechoclab do you have a photo of your boy? Putting hands on the dog is best, but photos give a good idea too.


I have posted a few more pics of him and bare in mind he isn't short coated so in some pics his fur is longer :0)


----------



## rolothechoclab (Dec 30, 2013)

cbrookman said:


> Ha ha, don't we all


He looks like a lovely boy!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rolothechoclab said:


> Hi there
> My choc lab is 40kg,he is an english "show" type chunky boy and my vet always says he needs to loose some weight but he eats 300g applaws dry kibble per day,is excersised for two hours a day and we play fetch and do training too. He is just a bigger heavier set lab and I think that sometimes people get it wrong,they sometimes dont consider the finer details and just presume you are feeding your beloved dog too much, I get comments all the time but I know that my boy is well looked after and I don't entertain negative comments from people! I love my dog as im sure you do and want the best for him, id rather people asked me instead of saying "ooh hes a fat boy, clearly they are ignorant! See pics of mine :0)


Personally I'd like to see a little more off him if he was mine. It's hard to tell exactly from the picture but I would prefer a little more muscle tone and a 'harder' condition, especially if (I'm assuming) he is a young ish dog?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

rolothechoclab said:


> This is a better pic of him ;0)


Hes a lovely boy 

Its not the best picture to tell is weight, a side profile shot and/or a shot from the top is better, but even in that picture, to me he looks on the hefty side 
Id like to see him lose a few pounds - not a lot, but he could stand to lose....

My guy is a mutt, so its not the best comparison, but the idea is that you should be able to see the outline of the last rib or two (on a short-coated dog), there should be a definite tuck-up (will be more pronounced with deeper chested dogs), there should be a definite, clear waist, and the ribs should be easy to feel under the skin, like you can feel the bones in the back of your hand.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> 33kg vs. 40kg is a big difference though.
> Im having a hard time picturing even a very tall lab not being overweight at 40kg. Im happy to be corrected though, which is why I asked about pictures. The photos in rolothechoclabs gallery dont show his body very well, and the one that shows his chest looks a bit chunky to me.
> 
> You know me though Sarah, I have a huge pet peeve about fat dogs!
> I just think there is really no excuse and its so not fair to your dog to allow them to get or stay fat. Oh, see? Now I feel a rant coming on LOL!  Where is that Dog Snobs blog on fat dogs?!


Oh god yeah, it's a huge difference. Spen would certainly be a Flabrador at 40kg :yikes: There's 2 I see though who I'm not so sure about. They're a good 4-5 inches taller than him though so well above breed standard. Unfortunately they're both obese and their owner brags about how much they weigh (apparently 10 stone each  ) so I don't think I'll ever find out what their ideal weight would be.

I don't like to see fat dogs either. I'm paranoid about Spens weight, find it very difficult to tell whether he's looking good or not. I'd hope someone would give me a (gentle!) nudge if they thought he was getting porky lol. I know some like them leaner than others so there's some degree of personal preference but if a bunch of people told me he looked overweight I'd be looking at his condition closely.

Best side on pic I have of the Spendog is this one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh god yeah, it's a huge difference. Spen would certainly be a Flabrador at 40kg :yikes: There's 2 I see though who I'm not so sure about. They're a good 4-5 inches taller than him though so well above breed standard. Unfortunately they're both obese and their owner brags about how much they weigh (apparently 10 stone each  ) so I don't think I'll ever find out what their ideal weight would be.
> 
> I don't like to see fat dogs either. I'm paranoid about Spens weight, find it very difficult to tell whether he's looking good or not. I'd hope someone would give me a (gentle!) nudge if they thought he was getting porky lol. I know some like them leaner than others so there's some degree of personal preference but if a bunch of people told me he looked overweight I'd be looking at his condition closely.
> 
> Best side on pic I have of the Spendog is this one.


To me he looks good 
My personal preference would be to take a pound or two off, to where you start seeing those last ribs, but I wouldnt say its necessary. Hes a good example of a dog in good condition.

Thats a good picture to show the difference to rolothechoclab too. Spencer has a cleaner waist, good tuck-up, and a generally harder look to him, the skin is much tighter around his torso and rear if that makes sense (and not just because hes wet). I imagine putting hands on Spencer and putting hands on rolothechoclabs lovely boy would feel very different.

I love Spencers expression, he always looks so happy


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> To me he looks good
> My personal preference would be to take a pound or two off, to where you start seeing those last ribs, but I wouldnt say its necessary. Hes a good example of a dog in good condition.
> 
> Thats a good picture to show the difference to rolothechoclab too. Spencer has a cleaner waist, good tuck-up, and a generally harder look to him, the skin is much tighter around his torso and rear if that makes sense (and not just because hes wet). I imagine putting hands on Spencer and putting hands on rolothechoclabs lovely boy would feel very different.
> ...


Thanks  That's what I mean by personal preference lol, my husband is horrified if he's able to see ribs at all. Spens can be seen if he moves a certain way and felt easily enough so I leave it at that. Hubby would have weight on him whereas I wouldn't want him any heavier. I know there's others on here would have a little off him too.

Spen always seems such a cheerful boy. It doesn't seem to matter where we are or what we're doing he's got a grin on his face and a spring in his step. If he were human he'd be one of those irritating ones who's always telling you to look on the bright side :lol:


----------



## rolothechoclab (Dec 30, 2013)

He eats hardly anything 150g per meal twice a day,Applaws lite, and doesn't have treats,only tidbits for training, e.g small bits of chicken. He loves a good swim and i throw his floating toy out for him to fetch. He is such a strong swimmer, he looks like an otter! His walks are mainly off lead at our local park where he runs around after his toy and other dogs for a good hour a time, although he was born with a slight deformity to his right wrist,  which makes him limp after too much walking, and so we were told to keep is exercise in short bursts. 

He is my best mate though and we enjoy a good cuddle on the sofa of an evening!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

rolothechoclab said:


> He eats hardly anything 150g per meal twice a day,Applaws lite, and doesn't have treats,only tidbits for training, e.g small bits of chicken. He loves a good swim and i throw his floating toy out for him to fetch. He is such a strong swimmer, he looks like an otter! His walks are mainly off lead at our local park where he runs around after his toy and other dogs for a good hour a time, although he was born with a slight deformity to his right wrist,  which makes him limp after too much walking, and so we were told to keep is exercise in short bursts.
> 
> He is my best mate though and we enjoy a good cuddle on the sofa of an evening!!


I fully sympathise as mine seem to put weight on thinking about eating bones at the moment, they're raw fed. So I've cut them right back to ensure they lose their winter padding. It's easy to become complacent and not notice a bit extra going on, just like us I suppose!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

rolothechoclab said:


> He eats hardly anything 150g per meal twice a day,Applaws lite, and doesn't have treats,only tidbits for training, e.g small bits of chicken. He loves a good swim and i throw his floating toy out for him to fetch. He is such a strong swimmer, he looks like an otter! His walks are mainly off lead at our local park where he runs around after his toy and other dogs for a good hour a time, although he was born with a slight deformity to his right wrist,  which makes him limp after too much walking, and so we were told to keep is exercise in short bursts.
> 
> He is my best mate though and we enjoy a good cuddle on the sofa of an evening!!


Yep... 150g isnt much, but you may need to drop it down even more. Especially if he has structural issues, all the more reason to keep him on the lean side, less wear and tear on that joint. 
You can always add green beans or carrots to his meals to help him feel fuller, but honestly, labs for the most part are walking stomachs, and never feel full!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dtd5 said:


> I have a lovely *Chunky Chocolate* Lab, who will be 3 years old in May.
> 
> He is currently about 43.8-kg... I thought that he was probably OK weight wise, but the vet says not,
> and would like to see him in the mid/high 30's
> ...


As aside to the main topic:
*Chunky Chocolate* is an ice-cream flavor, or a cookie - it's not a breed, a color, nor a sub-type 
of Labradors. CHUNKY is a cute version of 'fat' - like 'pudgy'. I'd suggest U drop it from Ur vocabulary - 
he's a show-type chocolate Lab. He can still be FIT - rather than *f_a_t*.

Weight isn't just a number; there is no good / bad / indifferent WEIGHT for a 3-YO Lab, male or female,
show-lines or hunt-lines, except in very broad ranges. No purebred Lab will be 125# as an adult - that's
a small Great Dane / Deutsche Dogge / German Mastiff. Similarly, no purebred Lab, M or F, would be
only 25# as an adult - that's a small dog just outside the toy-sized range [20# max].

*Weight* is health, fitness, & function, all together; a minimum wt is needed to maintain health,
a minimum level of body-fat indicates adequate nutrition, *fitness* is muscle condition - not "weight" -
& *function* is the body's ability to move & work.

Excess body-fat severely impairs health, fitness, AND function - all 3.
*Health:*
Excess fat increases the risk of everything: diabetes to ACL-rips, spinal injury to joint failure, cardiac problems
to pulmonary issues, cancer to asthma, liver problems to metabolic disorders.

*Fitness:*
Excess fat causes exercise intolerance; it affects GAIT - does he bunny-hop when he runs, moving both
rear legs as a pair, rather than as individuals? [I'd bet he does.] It overloads joints & causes strain - STANDING
becomes hard work, when an animal is fat. Muscle is metabolically demanding, it needs to be fed;
fat is simply a mass to carry, but it IS NOT inert - fat affects the body in many ways, it is active - 
but it doesn't -*use calories*- the way that muscles do. It requires very few calories to maintain fat.
:nonod: That's a problem - Taking it OFF is much, much harder than putting it ON.

fat is metabolically active - & it wants to LIVE, metaphorically-speaking. It's very persistent.

*Function:*
Fat persons don't function well; climbing stairs, walking / running / MOVING, bending, ... for dogs & cats,
*self-grooming* is a major problem when they're morbidly-obese, as they can't BEND to reach places
like butts & bellies; they get matted, accumulate feces & urine & bacteria, sores develop or skin breaks down,
mats in the feathers of the legs make lumps which can damage ligaments or reduce circulation or cause pres-
sure sores... etc, etc.

As U can see, all 3 things interlace in ways that make them inseparable; fitness or the lack of it
affect health; function impacts fitness; health means function, ill-health means poor function.
U can't tease them apart.

this will be a blunt & factual assessment, so do prepare Urself, & don't take it personally, please?
This photo of Hurley is much-more revealing:








- His neck has no taper from shoulders to skull.
- there's no visible layback at his shoulders; they're slathered in fat.
- his ribs cannot be palpated; U'd need a scalpel to find them!
- his back is solidly blanketed with fat - no spine, no rib-cage, just a plateau.
- he has no waist whatever; his ribcage merges with his hindquarters like a pipe,
his shoulders SHOULD be the widest point of the body, but his gut area, behind the girth,
is even bigger.

*Bet:*
FROM THE SIDE, at eye-level, with the dog standing, his belly hangs down - instead of tucking up 
to his loin, as it ought to?...

- look at his RiGHT WRIST: it's over-pronated, his shoulder, elbow, & wrist joints are overloaded.

One wrong step at anything over a walk could well mean a torn-ACL; his hips & knees cannot be seen,
but his *gait* may be very revealing: Does he WALK in a 4-beat gait,
or PACE - with foreleg & hindleg on the same side, moving forward & back together - a 2-beat gait?
Overweight & overloading are synonymous - even excellent hips & knees deteriorate rapidly when they're
abused by weight-gain, & unless his hips / knees were radiographed & assessed, U have no idea
what his starting-point was, & how much margin he has for damage which still allows function.

The worse his hips / knees were to begin with, the less possible margin for damage that will still 
permit him to walk, stand, trot, run, sit, lie-down, & get back up again.

IMO?
He needs to peel-off the weight the same way it went on: slowly & steadily, over months & months.

"Morbidly-obese" means he's OVER one-third fat; at 44-kilos, that's approx 25-pounds to peel off.
U have Ur work cut out for U - it will be very hard! :nonod: Very hard, indeed.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dtd5 said:


> I think *a few more hours on the beach each week* are going to be required!!
> Not that he will complain.


It takes both *reduced input AND increased work*, to peel fat off a dog.
If U think losing wt as a human is hard, U have no idea - i've seen dogs under direct vet-care, eating
50% of their normal calories, who did NOT lose wt - because the vet-staff kept the dog kenneled,
except for potty-trips & brief walks, & they need *aerobic exercise* OR *endurance exercise* or both,
in order to work the fat off. Simply cutting intake won't work, nor will more-exercise without fewer
calories eaten. :nonod: Bummer, eh?

Longer walks are safe, but not efficient; *wading in water at least half his legs' length* is both safe, 
& efficient: wading just over hock-deep for 10-minutes is the equivalent of *running for 30-mins* on dry land.

Search on PF-uk for "the pumpkin diet" - it's simple, safe, & it works.
.
.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> As aside to the main topic:
> *Chunky Chocolate* is an ice-cream flavor, or a cookie - it's not a breed, a color, nor a sub-type
> of Labradors. CHUNKY is a cute version of 'fat' - like 'pudgy'. I'd suggest U drop it from Ur vocabulary -
> he's a show-type chocolate Lab. He can still be FIT - rather than *f_a_t*.
> ...


This thread is over a year old so I doubt the OP is around any more. But I do agree with your analysis and that dog is obese.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rolothechoclab said:


> He eats hardly anything 150g per meal twice a day,Applaws lite, and doesn't have treats,only tidbits for training, e.g small bits of chicken.


I've just struggled to get nearly 4kg off Maisie and it's not easy or fun!

She gets 75g kibble & 64g wet twice a day and a big carrot with each meal

You may find you need to change his food - I struggled for around 4 months on her old food (which suited her great) and cut it and cut it - and she was hungry and scavenged terribly when were were out  - and she lost 1/2 kg in that whole time

Eventually I (very reluctantly as she has Colitis so food changes aren't done on a whim!) changed her food

After several attempts I've found one that she likes, suits her tummy and seems to keep her full enough that I can feed at an amount that she can lose weight on it 

Good luck ....


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Labrador Laura said:


> I've had a few comments from people about Mylo: "he's a 'big' lad!"...
> 
> I'm sure it wouldn't harm him to lose a bit of weight, but i can't seem to shift any ATM,
> *he's fed the right amount on Burns* & walked 2 & a half hours daily, & does a lot of swimming.


If "the right amount" means the package recommendation per meal, odds are overwhelming that he's
being fed too much - the maker's purpose is to sell more dog-food, not to keep individual dogs fit,
plus the dog's own metabolism, amount of activity, body-size, & genetics all come into play.

Ideally, we gauge our dogs' fitness frequently, & adjust meal-size & treats accordingly, so that they 
neither gain a lot nor lose a lot, before the calorie-intake is adjusted accordingly.



IndysMamma said:


> I think the reason so many Labs are plump-to-obese is their breeding - *they were originally bred to survive
> on little food in extremely cold weather, so their owners wanted a layer of fat on them to withstand
> the frigid seas off Canada*, then... gamekeepers got hold of them &, perfect! cheap to feed, but run all day.
> 
> ...


It's a nice theory [in bold], but i don't agree - Labs are dogs, not seals, & blubber is not a part of their
normal anatomy; ALL breeds are efficient at maintaining wt once they put it on, with the obvious exception
of sighthounds, whose genetics are for much lower-than-normal body-fat vs other breeds.

The old saying about a useless endeavor, _"like trying to fatten a Greyhound",_ still holds true. 


IndysMamma said:


> ...here [is] a dog designed to work long hours & cover many miles on foot / hours of swimming, being kept
> in a semi-sedentary lifestyle with plenty of food.
> 
> our Poppy when rescued was 60-kilos and couldn't run at all! [She] barely waddled, & [weighed] 56-kg
> when we adopted her.


I definitely agree that lack of exercise is a huge factor, but so is overfeeding - too many owners think
"if the dog is still hungry, s/he needs more", which is sadly a complete misunderstanding.

Many dogs have no off-switch, they continue to eat as long as food is offered, so any treat, fallen bits,
discarded trash along a footpath, etc, are all grist for the mill, & happily eaten. Even spoiled food 
or dangerous things like cooked chicken-bones are eagerly gobbled. 

Dogs are opportunistic eaters, as when feral they scavenge much-more often than they hunt;
measuring every meal [not eyeballing the amount] & adjusting both exercise & intake accordingly
is IME much better than allowing the dog's appetite to decide what's "enough" or not.

All the hounds & gundogs are prone to overeat - Beagles become tubs of lard just as readily as any 
Flabrador. :nonod: DALMATIANS are incredibly prone to obesity, & of course have their hereditary
curse, a form of gout - an inability to metabolize specific amines / proteins.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rolothechoclab said:


> My choc Lab is 40-kg, he's an English show-type chunky boy & my vet always says "he needs to lose
> some weight", but he eats 300g applaws dry kibble daily, is exercised for 2-hrs daily, & we play fetch
> & [train], too.
> 
> ...


*Warning: Negative comment alert - don't read further, if U want to exclude 
all negative feedback.* :001_smile:

Actually, from the photo, he's carrying extra - over his shoulder girdle, his back is blanketed,
he has a distinct fat-pad on his forechest, his neck is heavy, his ribs are coated. 

Sorry to say it, but "s/he is just a bigger Lab" is a dog-owner's variation on the parent's *"s/he's big-boned"*.
BMI, body-mass index, is a measurement of % fat re muscle, water, & bone - it's a very good measure
of overall fitness / body-fat & general health. It's much-more objective than eyeball evaluation - altho
a good hands-on palpation of ribs, spinal processes, & other bony prominences is next best,
eyeball evaluation is third in line for accuracy.
.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It's actually preferred for them to be carrying extra for the show ring, there's heaps of advice on
> how to get extra weight on for the ring, but the second it's [commented upon], it's denied!
> 
> Embarrassingly, two of my girls need to lose some at the moment, they are in prime *show condition*
> ...


Brava! :thumbup: Admitting it is 75% of the problem - many owners can't see it to save their dog's lives,
or if they do see it, would never admit it to anyone. :nonod:



Siskin said:


> I had an interesting convo with a chap who breeds Labs for the show ring. [His] are big solid dogs,
> too big for my mind, I prefer the leaner working Lab.
> 
> He came round to see Isla when she was about 12-WO & as he's a judge, too, he felt her over, did all
> ...


A buddy of mine, a fellow USA-apdt trainer who breeds Labs, says her bitch *gains 15# for the breed-ring*
from her hunting-fit weight, a gain of more than 6-kilos, which must come back off before fall duck-hunting. :yikes:

Personally i think that's appalling - NO DOG should gain & lose 15-lbs to make a bl**dy judge happy,
that's crazy. :thumbdown: FIT dogs should be put up - if i had my way, morbidly-obese dogs of any breed
would be automatically excused from the ring, before the group is even judged. If i wrote the rules,
any dog over 30% BMI would be out the gate - & not welcome back till their BMI is 20% or under.

But then again... i'm just an intolerant, judgmental, narrow-minded b!tch, & ignorant to boot, as i don't show,
don't breed, & only have to watch the damage done as a spectator.  Heck, what do i know?
.
.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

So agree with all the show ring comments 

Maisie is OK now and happy if she maintains weight over the winter and then I might try to get another couple of kg off next spring / summer

She is 32.5 kg  and incl in that is a good 1 kg of excess skin on her that there's sadly nothing we can do about  (she has a huge chunk hanging at her tummy and there is a good inch + hangs all along her underneath) so hopefully we can maintain that

It's still hard though as I've been feeding her a little extra (have left meals the same but am giving a handful of kibble / bonio etc at lunchtimes) as I don't want her to lose more BUT nor do I want her to put on either ....

I will probably need to cut it again as - due to the winter months, she's not getting as much exercise as we managed in the summer  BUT like others have mentioned on here, she's hungry which I'm taking down to being cold 


It is not easy!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

You shouldn't have to dig in to feel the ribs, if you have trouble feeling them, then he's got some weight to lose. I don't know how much you're feeding him, but try reducing the actual food and bulk it out with some vegetables. Only feed treats when you're actually training him or walking him, and take that amount off his main meal, as that could be the cause of him being overweight. Don't feed him any human tibits. 
Amber is a 21 inch high goldie and weighs about 30 odd kilos. Despite her hair I can see a tucked in waist, so I know she's about right.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dtd5 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just stumbled across this site whilst trying to research the above question and was hoping someone could help.
> 
> ...


From just a photo of him sitting its impossible to judge. Although the Labrador breed standard for show doesn't give a weight guide it does say the following.

Body

Chest of good width and depth, with well sprung barrel ribs -* this effect not to be produced by carrying excessive weight.* Level topline. Loins wide, short-coupled and strong.

Full breed standard description below.

The Kennel Club

Speaking generally for the body scoring its often better to go by eye and feel.
Ribs should be able to be comfortably felt although not seen, when viewed from above the dog should have a deffinate waist and when viewed from the side there should be a curve upwards from the back of the ribs up to where the tummy tucks.

Details below:-
http://www.purina.co.uk/content/you...r-dog's-weight/purina-dog-body-condition-tool


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> ...
> From just a photo of him sitting, it's impossible to judge. ...


Here's a better pic of Hurley - 








It's to the LEFT <=== of the posted photo, on the website album.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> Brava! :thumbup: Admitting it is 75% of the problem - many owners can't see it to save their dog's lives,
> or if they do see it, would never admit it to anyone. :nonod:


I'm the first to admit my dogs aren't perfect.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Cor, old thread!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm the first to admit my dogs aren't perfect.


:thumbup: Rep for U - love may not be blind, but the lover often closes their eyes to any flaw
in their beloved.  Some owners' eyesight is 20/20 when looking at others' dogs, but serious 
cataracts instantly haze their corneas, when they look at their own dogs.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> Cor, old thread!


This post on Monday, from another owner of a choc-Lab, woke the thread from slumber:


rolothechoclab said:


> Hi there
> My choc Lab is 40-kg, he's an English show-type chunky boy, & my vet always says he needs
> to lose some weight - but he eats 300g applaws dry kibble per day, is exercised for 2-hrs daily
> & we play fetch & [train], too.
> ...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

40kg?! Dunno, but my big tall springers are 24kg and bang on according to the vet. I think they're easily as tall as most labs. I must say, most labs I see do appear very obese


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> All the hounds & gundogs are prone to overeat - Beagles become tubs of lard just as readily as any Flabrador. :nonod: DALMATIANS are incredibly prone to obesity, & of course have their hereditary
> curse, a form of gout - an inability to metabolize specific amines / proteins.
> .
> .


Really interesting points.

I've often noticed that along with Labs, it's Beagles that seem to be overweight - I know SO many plump Beagles!

WHY are the hounds and gundogs so prone to overeating? Dex's Flatcoat girlfriend is a real thief when it comes to food, she's in great shape and gets lots of exercise but she is OBSESSED with food!

It is hard keeping Labs thin - I try really hard with Dex, people tell me he's slender for a Lab but I know when I posted pics of him on here a few months back the verdict was that he could stand to lose a bit. So I've managed to get a few pounds off him but now I have to keep it off!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> :thumbup: Rep for U - love may not be blind, but the lover often closes their eyes to any flaw
> in their beloved.  Some owners' eyesight is 20/20 when looking at others' dogs, but serious
> cataracts instantly haze their corneas, when they look at their own dogs.


LOL LOL I wish I could fly you to the UK and get you to meet a friend of mine  I am trying desperately to get her to see that her 'labradoodle' is SERIOUSLY obese. This girl is now so fat that she can barely run, her breathing seems to be a bit laboured, she has no waist and strangers actually comment on her size. Yesterday somebody asked if she was pregnant!

I can't be any more blunt with my friend, the vet has also told her - yet she insists there is no problem :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I've often noticed that along with Labs, it's Beagles that seem to be overweight - I know SO many plump Beagles!
> 
> WHY are the hounds and gundogs so prone to overeating?
> Dex's Flatcoat girlfriend is a real thief when it comes to food, she's in great shape and gets lots of exercise
> but she is OBSESSED with food!


I'm not sure why hounds & gundogs are food-a-holics; my very-tentative hypothesis is *scent* is key -
it seems that dogs who are scent-focused are the bottomless-pits of the dog breeds, & i'm thinking that
cuz they are so attracted to odor as a cue, any trace of food or food-like odors [wrapping paper that
once held meat or cheese, plastic wrap that covered leftovers, butter wrappers, 2-week old bones from
fried chicken near the bike-path, _________ ] hold a more-potent attraction for them than breeds who are
more balanced in their sensory perceptions - BCs, GSDs, Aussies, etc, are highly visual, & CAN BE fat,
but don't seem as deliberately intent on eating anything, anywhere, anytime, & in any quantity.

That's completely unsupported by any studies - if there have been any, i haven't heard of them;
but it's my personal hunch, based solely on what i've seen of dogs over the years. I could be utterly wrong.


Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> It is hard keeping Labs thin - I try really hard with Dex, people tell me he's slender for a Lab, but I know
> when I posted pics of him on here a few months back, the verdict was that he could stand to lose a bit.
> So I've managed to get a few pounds off him, but now I have to keep it off!


*Keeping former-wt off is very hard* because fat-cells don't go away; they SHRINK in size.
There are the same number of fat-cells as before; they are only smaller in volume. 

That's why preventing excess-wt is so, So, SO, *SO *much easier than losing the fat, after gaining;
& losing the gained-fat is easier than keeping those fat-cells shrunk.

There's no Q that it's very difficult; dogs are frankly harder work than humans, as they're incredibly 
efficient at maintaining wt. *Not condition -* WEIGHT.

Dogs begin to lose muscle-mass within 24 to 48-hrs after an injury that has them on crate-rest
or limited exercise - that's simply incredible, but it's true. THAT's why PT, physical-therapy, is so key
to functional recovery for dogs, after an ACL tear, a joint-op, any surgery, etc. If U want them to have
muscle, they need to keep it moving - hydrotherapy, passive or active Range of Motion, anything!
.
.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> Keeping former-wt off is very hard because fat-cells don't go away; they SHRINK in size.
> There are the same number of fat-cells as before; they are only smaller in volume.


Yes, but that's not the problem; when you put on weight, you don't gain fat cells, each cell just contains more/larger fat droplets (depending on whether it's brown or white adipose tissue). So a slimmed down dog is in no worse a position that a dog that's never been fat. The issue with a slimmed down dog is likely to be whatever physical or environmental issue led to the overweight condition in the first place - myopic owner or animal is a natural "good-doer" - is still there.

Although weight gain can be breed specific, it can also be very individual. Both the dogs I have owned have been newfoundland bitches. One was a very light eater, would never put on weight. The other is a walking dustbin, would eat her dinner 3x over if I let her. Needless to say, I don't pander to her and she remains very lean at the moment, but once she's spayed I'm going to have to watch her like a hawk!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> ]I'm not sure why hounds & gundogs are food-a-holics; my very-tentative hypothesis is *scent* is key -
> it seems that dogs who are scent-focused are the bottomless-pits of the dog breeds, & i'm thinking that
> cuz they are so attracted to odor as a cue, any trace of food or food-like odors [wrapping paper that
> once held meat or cheese, plastic wrap that covered leftovers, butter wrappers, 2-week old bones from
> ...


Interesting theory, and makes sense to me


----------



## Dogigami (Dec 29, 2013)

We have had 2 labs in the past and currently 2 one of which is a chocolate. He weights in at 28kg which is a little light for his size and frame but due to having rear leg issues it works for him. 

Our previous boy a golden weighed in at 32kg and he was a larger frame so again suited him. I would say 43kg sounds too heavy. Look and touch is a good guide, we go by being able to feel the ribs by touch but not see them. Meaning if you have to push through fat to feel the ribs he weighs too much.

What and how much does he eat during the day and how much exercise a day does he get?


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> I'm not sure why hounds & gundogs are food-a-holics; my very-tentative hypothesis is *scent* is key -
> it seems that dogs who are scent-focused are the bottomless-pits of the dog breeds, & i'm thinking that
> cuz they are so attracted to odor as a cue, any trace of food or food-like odors [wrapping paper that
> once held meat or cheese, plastic wrap that covered leftovers, butter wrappers, 2-week old bones from
> ...


That's interesting and sounds right for my labrador anyway. His nose is practically glued to the ground, everything he finds he sniffs to see if it's edible, and I don't even want to know what he is finding when he snuffles into the ground and digs something out....


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

soulful dog said:


> That's interesting and sounds right for my Lab, anyway. His nose is practically glued to the ground,
> everything he finds he sniffs to see if it's edible, and I don't even want to know what he is finding when he snuffles
> into the ground and digs something out...


We had a Lab-mix come into foster with PACC, a non-profit headquartered in Franklin, VA,
& he had major food-issues; on one memorable occasion, he broke a cupboard door to get out & eat
a ONE-POUND bar of homemade SOAP, wrapper & all, because it was strawberry-scented.

The foster was utterly flummoxed, wondering why in H*** he'd broken into a bathroom cupboard - 
2 days later, when the soap-wrapper was [luckily] safely excreted, she figured it out.

He was a danger to himself - he'd eat ANYthing that smelled remotely like food. :nonod:


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I would say that he is a bit overweight. Healthwise it is far better for them to be leaner. Less stress on joints etc. Mac is a lab x springer and is 23kilos. Vet said he is perfect and could carry a few more kilos. We can't get anymore weight on him so I am happy as he is. I would say around 30 kilos for a male lab.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Buzzard said:


> ... I would say *around 30 kilos for a male Lab*.


i hate to keep harping, but it's not about *numbers*. 

I've met 40# male Labs, & 80# male Labs - in good shape.
I've met 60# male Labs who were as fat as hogs, & i've seen a 110# male Lab of the massive cream 
Brit-type with mastiff-like tab ears & a cube head, who melted down to 55# & looked like a walking skeleton -
because his owner, my boss, was a neglectful lazy b*st*rd who couldn't be arsed to feed his dog in the
winter, & could barely bother to do it in fine weather. :mad5:

Labs come in a wide range of body types & frame sizes; fit on one dog is fat on another, & skinny on a 3rd. 
*U should SEE a waist from above, tuck-up from the side, a distinct layback at the shoulder,
& the last 2 to 3 ribs - ALL ribs should be readily palpable thru the coat; NO spinal processes should
stand above the spine, but neither should the backbone be buried in a blanket of fat.
The widest point on any dog's body should be the SHOULDERS, & the belly should never be 
a straight line - it goes up, from the navel to the loin.*

The only dogs in which the last 2 to 3 ribs should NOT be visible are double-coated breeds;
the coat hides the ribs, therefore tracking the dog's fitness by touch is imperative.
A double-coated dog whose ribs can be seen will also have visible hip-bones!

Any dog who is so thin that the angles of the skull can be seen, especially the area to either side
of the occipital protuberance, is close to death by starvation; re-feeding is dangerous, & needs
the help of a vet or the advice of highly-knowledgeable ppl. Too much or too rich foods can kill 
a dog who has been starved for weeks or months. :nono: U can't just dump food into them - U need
to know how to introduce light, easy to digest & absorb calories, a little at a time, in small meals
that are given often.


----------

